# Hey Guys



## M3 Ryan (Aug 8, 2003)

Hey-
I have been at Bimmerfest West the last 2 years, and I just joined now to post on here. I live in Santa Barbara, and I just got a job at Cutter Motors in the parts Department. I want to work my wy up and go to the BMW STEP program, so I am taking auto classes at CC and working my way through the ranks.
I will frequent these boards a bit more now. 
I have done a lot of work on my E30 M3 and can help you guys out if you have any questions. I have built a 2.5L, done a few clutch jobs, dash swaps, rear bushings (TA/Subframe), M-Coupe diff cover, and other work on the E30 M3, so I have been around them a while.

Please don't hesitate to e-mail me with questons you guys may have, and I look forward to meeting you guys and swapping advice


----------

